# Best Way To Wear Surgeon Cuffs?



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

How do you wear your surgeon cuffs? I just got a bespoke suit with surgeon cuffs and kind of like the idea of just the button on the end being undone. It's sort of a very subtle signal that only other sartorialists will notice.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Personally I find keeping the distal button undone to be an affectation. Keep them all buttoned.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

In the old days, surgeons (I'm one-but not that old) would operate in frock coats, with the needles in their lapels; they would roll back the sleeves when operating. Saw an exhibit at St. Thomas' Hospital in London.


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I unbutton every other button giving the jacket that two button on the sleeve look.


----------



## Eustace Tilley (Sep 23, 2007)

pt4u67 said:


> Personally I find keeping the distal button undone to be an affectation. Keep them all buttoned.


+1 - I find leaving the button(s) undone to be somewhat tawdry


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Eustace Tilley said:


> +1 - I find leaving the button(s) undone to be somewhat tawdry


Tawdry? You mean like picking up a hooker or cheating on your taxes?


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

rsmeyer said:


> In the old days, surgeons (I'm one-but not that old) would operate in frock coats, with the needles in their lapels; they would roll back the sleeves when operating. Saw an exhibit at St. Thomas' Hospital in London.


I read somewhere recently (very possibly here) that in addition to this reason working buttons also faciliated taking ones jacket off back in the days of yore.

Also, I wore a Hugo Boss suit today that has surgeon cuffs and I wore it with the last button undone... I actually don't like this too much (I would like it more if it was a quality, bespoke suit) but it helps as a selling point for the suits...


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

The detail is not really made to be noticed, to un-button the cuff is the equivalent of leaving the price tag on a expensive garment.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

satorstyle said:


> The detail is not really made to be noticed, to un-button the cuff is the equivalent of leaving the price tag on a expensive garment.


Details are not meant to be noticed? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

satorstyle said:


> The detail is not really made to be noticed, to un-button the cuff is the equivalent of leaving the price tag on a expensive garment.


While I don't like the look, I don't buy this analogy either, since:
(a) Very few people are likely to notice.
(b) Very few people who do notice will draw any conclusions one way or the other about the cost of the garment.
(c) People who do notice and do know what it means also know that inexpensive jackets come with this feature nowadays.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

leaving any button unbuttoned on the sleeve says something, it says.

HEY LOOK AT ME SEE WHAT I HAVE. NYAH NYAH NYAH ! 

kid stuff.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

a tailor said:


> leaving any button unbuttoned on the sleeve says something, it says.
> 
> HEY LOOK AT ME SEE WHAT I HAVE. NYAH NYAH NYAH !
> 
> kid stuff.


What if that's what I want to say? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

a tailor said:


> leaving any button unbuttoned on the sleeve says something, it says.
> 
> HEY LOOK AT ME SEE WHAT I HAVE. NYAH NYAH NYAH !
> 
> kid stuff.


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

omairp said:


> What if that's what I want to say? :icon_smile_big:


go ahead and say it. its a free country. and i hope it stays that way too.


----------



## nsoltz (Mar 27, 2005)

Just retrieved from my tailor a new suit jacket and new sport jacket I had taken for button holes. He had left the bottom buttons undone but I did not want to appear tawdry. So I buttoned them. My crowd would just think the jackets were ripped and wouldn't have a clue about surgeon's cuffs.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Fastened - anything else is an affectation of the lowest sort.


----------



## Pipps (Dec 20, 2005)

My suits have surgeons cuffs. But I keep them all fastened.

I would consider it gross bad taste to make such a public display of a suit. How pretentious.

Yes, my suit is personally tailored. But I would prefer people to notice that fact by the texture of the superior fabric and the imposisbly beautiful shape and cut, rather than by something as trivial and insignificant as a sleeve button.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

omairp said:


> How do you wear your surgeon cuffs? I just got a bespoke suit with surgeon cuffs and kind of like the idea of just the button on the end being undone. It's sort of a very subtle signal that only other sartorialists will notice.


You'll get it out of your system soon. No harm done.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

omairp said:


> What if that's what I want to say? :icon_smile_big:


Then go ahead and do it.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

A friend of mine who is an attorney for an investment bank in Manhattan told me that, apparently, there was at one time a tradition that attorneys unbutton the bottom button on their cuffs, and this was a way for attorneys to recognize one another. Even if this was the case at one time, I'm sure that, with such a low percentage of jackets having working sleeve buttons, it isn't anymore.

In _Ocean's Thirteen_, Brad Pitt can be seen wearing a sportcoat with the bottom two sleeve buttons undone. I think it was the scene where he and George Clooney are standing outside in broad daylight discussing their plans. Perhaps this was done in an attempt to make the character appear more casual?

Whether you like Brad Pitt or not, the unassailable fact is that most women _do_ like Brad Pitt. I would suggest that unbuttoning two buttons on your jacket sleeves would be a good way to look more like Brad Pitt, and, therefore, be more attractive to women. The biggest hole in that argument is that women probably didn't notice it in the movie. My girlfriend sure didn't. I pointed it out to her, and she didn't even know what I was talking about.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Buttoned. Unbuttoned is pretty bad IMO.


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

RJman said:


> You'll get it out of your system soon. No harm done.


Quite right, after a couple of weeks and my second MTM suit I got it out of mine.


----------



## s4usea (Jul 10, 2007)

I think the only time anyone ever noticed was when I was asked if I was missing a button...

That said, if I'm wearing a French-cuffed shirt that doesn't have the bottom edge rounded I'll unbutton the last button so the edge of the cuff won't get caught on the sleeve.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Really I don't think 'tawdry' is the word we're looking for here. 'Affected' or better yet 'vulgar' would be my description of the look.

If you're dying for an excuse to unfasten them, I recommend that you attend medical school and then ride the subway for days at a time waiting for a woman to go into labor while the train is delayed for some mechanical reason. Then you would be more than justified in unbuttoning and rolling up your sleeves in order that you might deliver the baby right there on the train. If you don't get a couple dates out of THAT little display, might as well just pack it up and head home.


----------



## mafoofan (May 16, 2005)

The outcry against leaving leaving a sleeve button undone is ridiculous.

The sin was committed by ordering sleeves with working buttons in the first place. Unless you're a surgeon from the earlier part of the last century, you have no need for your sleeve buttons to work at all.

In fact, an argument can be made that you _should_ leave at least one button undone because working buttons are made to 'work'. If you don't unbutton your working buttonholes, you are arguably even _more_ affected than the person who does.

Anyway, I think leaving a sleeve button undone looks better because it parallels the way you fasten your jacket and appears less uptight.

At the end of the day, regardless of what you choose, it's ludicrous to believe it matters all that much.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

mafoofan said:


> The outcry against leaving leaving a sleave button undone is ridiculous.
> 
> The sin was committed by ordering sleaves with working buttons in the first place. Unless you're a surgeon from the earlier part of the last century, you have no need for your sleave buttons to work at all.
> 
> ...


+1, although I don't personally do it, why do people get their panties in such a bunch? It is a button, not a personality flaw.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

Eustace Tilley said:


> +1 - I find leaving the button(s) undone to be somewhat tawdry





Mark from Plano said:


> Tawdry? You mean like picking up a hooker or cheating on your taxes?


Leaving the button undone is much worse than the alternatives.

Better to stick to hookers and tax evasion.


----------



## reubencahn (Mar 28, 2006)

iammatt said:


> +1, although I don't personally do it, why do people get their panties in such a bunch? It is a button, not a personality flaw.


+2 I really don't understand the passion


----------



## joshuagb (Nov 27, 2004)

mafoofan said:


> The outcry against leaving leaving a sleave button undone is ridiculous.
> 
> The sin was committed by ordering sleaves with working buttons in the first place. Unless you're a surgeon from the earlier part of the last century, you have no need for your sleave buttons to work at all.


+1 Right, I'm leaning toward just not having working sleeve buttonholes on suits I get made, just so I'm not tempted to unbutton one.

What arguments are there out there for even having functioning buttonholes?


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

joshuagb said:


> What arguments are there out there for even having functioning buttonholes?


Why have fake buttonholes or worse, buttons on a sleeve without button holes? If buttons are on a sleeve, then I want them to be functioning. Otherwise, why have buttons on the sleeve at all?


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

JayJay said:


> Why have fake buttonholes or worse, buttons on a sleeve without button holes? If buttons are on a sleeve, then I want them to be functioning. Otherwise, why have buttons on the sleeve at all?


Of course the next logical step in this sequence is: If you have them able to function then you should use them functionally, otherwise why have them functional?

I'm with Matt & Mafoofan. I don't get the hysteria over it. I don't leave mine undone, maybe very occassionally if I'm feeling a bit cheeky, but today they're all buttoned up nicely. But frankly, as I said before I don't think most people notice and if they do no one will have the tawdry reaction some folks no this board do. [See what I did there???:teacha:]


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Since sleeve buttons serve zero function whatever, even aesthetically, IMO, I tend to leave them off my jackets. I leave the gusset because it has a practical function.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

My zipper is meant to work too, but i don't usually leave it undone.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Mark from Plano said:


> I'm with Matt & Mafoofan. I don't get the hysteria over it. I don't leave mine undone, maybe very occassionally if I'm feeling a bit cheeky, but today they're all buttoned up nicely. But frankly, as I said before I don't think most people notice and if they do no one will have the tawdry reaction some folks no this board do. [See what I did there???:teacha:]


+3. No big deal. As if anyone would notice anyway. Gee- I feel a new rule coming on: Buttoned for business, undone for the clubs. Enter it into the canon! :teacha:



gnatty8 said:


> My zipper is meant to work too, but i don't usually leave it undone.


Unless it's more attractive to women or makes one look more like Brad Pitt. :devil:


----------



## Bonhamesque (Sep 5, 2005)

GBR said:


> Fastened - anything else is an affectation of the lowest sort.


In response to all the people who think it's a bit crass to leave any of the buttons undone, I can't help wondering why you would ask for them in the first place then?
No-one will know that you even have working cuffs so what's the point?

Personally I don't care either way, some of my suits are sham cuff but if you've gone to the trouble of asking your tailor for them then surely you would want someone to see that?
Or maybe there's some sort of personal sense of satisfaction in knowing that IF you wanted to you COULD open them even though you never actually will....?
A bit like owning a Ferrari that does 207mph even though you have no intention of ever driving that fast....?


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

a tailor said:


> leaving any button unbuttoned on the sleeve says something, it says.
> 
> HEY LOOK AT ME SEE WHAT I HAVE. NYAH NYAH NYAH !
> 
> kid stuff.


Aren't we all kids. Look, the toys are different but we still go gaga over our shoes, clothes, accessories etc.. that's the fun of having something to play around with. Why do what we do if we can't have fun doing it. Buy an expensive watch, because? timex tells time as good or better. Wearing an expensive suit, shirt, shoes or 7 fold tie, because? We like it, can afford it and it's fun. Working button holes or surgeon's cuffs cost alot of $$ to have made, why not just have plain buttons sewn on. because its different and fun!


----------



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

The function of sleeve buttons are to allow a tight fitting sleeve end to a jacket. 

It would be relatively easy to alter one's shirt cuffs and jacket sleeves to be so tight that you would have to unbutton them to fit your fist through and then button them in place.

For those willing to invest the tailoring and the time each day to wear it makes perfect sense, and can be an interesting look. In pictures of Prince Charles, you can sometimes see unbuttoned sleeve ends --when the jacket has very tight fitting sleeves. In this case it's a sign of good tailoring customizing the garment to the wearer. A few of his older multi-decade old jackets are even speculated to have shrunk to the point where they only can be worn with the sleeves unbuttoned, and I avoid the argument whether this is attachment to a favorite garment, and whether its possible to alter the sleeves back or just spite at his old tailors.

In any case, having a large gap where the cuff meets the wrist and then leaving the sleeve end buttons undone for even more gappage ...looks poorly tailored and messy.

Oh dear, I might have just given Thom Browne his next feature to build a clothing line around.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm only a lowly family doc, but I repair a fair number of lacerations in the ER. I have a couple of jackets with working buttonholes and I'm damned if I can see any advantage to be gained by rolling sleeves up one turn. There's still the matter of rolling the shirt up next. I can see an overcoat with working buttonholes so you don't freeze your rear off working in the trenches, but in surgery blood can go anywhere so the only point in rolling sleeves up would be to keep the cuff out of the wound. And I could do that by just sliding the sleeve up my arm.
Do we have any surgeons out there who aren't doing everything through a scope who wouldn't mind wearing a properly sterlized Brioni into the OR and reporting back if functioning buttonholes actually help? I can see a case report in the NEJM now. 

Did doctor's white coats ever have working cuffs?


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

gnatty8 said:


> My zipper is meant to work too, but i don't usually leave it undone.


I wear button flies. Hmm, now there's an idea...


----------



## phillys (Aug 7, 2007)

I would personally say: Do what you feel most comfortable. If it boost your confidence by many folds by just unbuttoning the buttons or whatnot, then by all means go for it because I believe that anything that would make you feel more comfortable would definitely allow you express and present yourself better.

Of course what I just say don't apply to people wearing crocs with their suits because that's just bad manners.


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

There is no "Best way to wear surgeons cuffs".

The way you choose to wear them is the best!


----------



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

>damned if I can see any advantage to be gained by rolling sleeves up one turn.

With today's sleeve cuffs, no. 
With sleeve cuffs of the past, yes. When gloves were outlandishly expensive, some smart outfitter ordered his division's uniform sleeves extra long. When it was cold, the troops would wear the sleeves down long over their hands to keep them warm and avoid frostbite. When it was warm, they'd fold the sleeves back on themselves and fasten them back out of the way.


----------



## Fortinbras (Feb 4, 2005)

omairp said:


> How do you wear your surgeon cuffs? I just got a bespoke suit with surgeon cuffs and kind of like the idea of just the button on the end being undone. It's sort of a very subtle signal that only other sartorialists will notice.


This look is as subtle as a cocaine pinky. Don't do it.


----------



## jar2574 (Aug 30, 2007)

omairp said:


> How do you wear your surgeon cuffs? I just got a bespoke suit with surgeon cuffs and kind of like the idea of just the button on the end being undone. It's sort of a very subtle signal that only other sartorialists will notice.


If you like it and it makes you happy, then do it.

I would not, because I would not want to look showy.

But I agree with posters who say "no harm, no foul."


----------



## 15DollarMan (Dec 28, 2005)

videocrew said:


> Really I don't think 'tawdry' is the word we're looking for here. 'Affected' or better yet *'vulgar'* would be my description of the look.
> 
> ...


So, you really do believe everybody is doing this?


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rich said:


> I wear button flies. Hmm, now there's an idea...


I should have seen that one coming, :idea:


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

*buttons?*

naturally this is not an earth shaking question. but if this is really properly surgeons sleeves then picture a surgeon of that early era. after surgery he wipes off his hands on a wet towel. rolls down his sleeves and buttons every button. being the surgeon and gentleman that he is, he would never appear in public improperly attired. 
so to honor those fine pioneering gentlemen, we proper gentlemen of today should be proud to carry on this fine and honorable tradition.

so there too. nyah nyah nyah


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

As I understand it, surgeons' cuffs did _not _roll back. Rather, the surgeon buttoned on a white cuff over his suit jacket (or shirt) to protect his suit (or shirt) from the blood. Then he threw the cuffs away. Lacey Court Dress cuffs work on the same principle.

As for suit jacket cuffs. I undo the last one on the left because that way I can see my watch with ease. I could ask my tailor to make my cuff wider on the left but I don't. Or I could ask the shirt maker to make the left shirt cuff smaller, but I don't do that either. This is possibly because I have been dressing like this for 25 years, and I _don't much care_. Does it really matter - surely we have reached the stage where we don't judge someone on the positioning of a button?


----------



## jfr333 (Mar 21, 2006)

*The debate rages on...*

IMO the look is a bit "affected," as others have said before.

On the same note, I find it interesting to cuff buttons unbuttoned because the look, along with the particular fit/fabric of a given suit, generally signals that the suit is of decent quality. With the glut of such details on lower quality clothing, however, even something as unique as working sleeve buttons is becoming nearly commonplace in some circles.

In the end, I leave them all buttoned because I do see leaving them open as a flashy attribute, but I do like it when I can tell that someone appreciates what they're wearing, and I suppose that's all I can ask for.


----------



## aratnam (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you guys ever roll up or bunch up your sleeves in informal situations?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

True sophistication: paying extra for details you'll be sure never to use.

I say if you go through the extra tailoring to have working cuffs, use them. Have a bit of fun with them - is that not the whole purpose of bespoke's little extras? I'd at least leave the outermost button undone as an homage to faux-sprezz.

If it makes it easier for people, I know an Austrian prince - scion of a 900-year old aristocratic family - who always leaves his left cuffs unbuttoned so people will be sure to notice he has working cuffs, so it can't be *too* declasse or new-rich to do it.

DH


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Then you happen to know an Austrian prince who is an insecure braggart.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree. While there are bigger sins in life, leaving the buttons undone is like trying to attract attention to yourself, at least to me.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

drlivingston said:


> Then you happen to know an Austrian prince who is an insecure braggart.


No, he's an MD/PhD pediatric oncologist at Harvard Medical School, aviation enthusiast, and cellist (who also plays a passable French horn) who happens to take a playful attitude towards clothing.

(As opposed to spending his days feeling bitterly inferior and looking to insult people he doesn't know and will never meet on the internet.)

DH


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

I leave a few buttons on my surgeon's cuffs undone then through the day change the order of which ones are buttoned to see if anyone really notices. The utility of surgeon's cuffs comes into fruition when eating a messy sandwich or being able to wash your hands without taking your jacket off. Also useful in my line of work where I have to perform "surgery" on IT infrastructure components. 

The contrasting button hole stitch with the button undone, that's not a terribly classy look, IMO.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dhaller said:


> No, he's an MD/PhD pediatric oncologist at Harvard Medical School, aviation enthusiast, and cellist (who also plays a passable French horn) who happens to take a playful attitude towards clothing.
> (*As opposed to spending his days feeling bitterly inferior *and looking to insult people he doesn't know and will never meet on the internet.)
> DH


Bitter? hardly... I just know that there is a fine line between a "playful attitude" and the distinct desire to be the center of attention.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

I always button the bottom button but often leave some or all of the others unbuttoned-- can't be bothered.

If the buttons don't work, why have them at all?


----------



## Anthony Charton (May 7, 2012)

Dhaller said:


> If it makes it easier for people, I know an Austrian prince - scion of a 900-year old aristocratic family - who always leaves his left cuffs unbuttoned so people will be sure to notice he has working cuffs, so it can't be *too* declasse or new-rich to do it.
> 
> DH


I'm all for leaving cuff buttons open, but the averted eye knows when a cuff button is functional. Even when it's buttoned. For what it's worth, and with all due respect to your friend, making sure "people notice" hardly strikes me as the apex of carefree, aristocratic superiority. I'm friends with a blatant Hong Kong nouveau riche (lovely nonetheless) who does pretty much the same thing.

This being said, I like the idea of leaving only the left (or right) arm buttons open.

I am reminded of the fascinating Jean Cocteau (French poet, playwright, filmmaker, sculptor, painter, cat-lover, and, incidentally, one of the best-dressed men of the past century) would roll up his cuffs to paint, play the piano, read the paper, or stroke his pet.

https://postimg.org/image/el14l08c5/

https://postimg.org/image/dk0vvvrcl/

(On a sidenote, note the brilliant pattern combination in the latter picture.)


----------



## Bin'Zev (Sep 19, 2014)

"Tawdry"
I do believe we have a new one for the "most disliked words" thread. Oh and name dropping is so terribly tawdry


----------



## Mongo (May 9, 2008)

I've seen this in the wild a couple of times, and I confess it did seem a little gauche (if not "tawdry") to me.

It probably didn't help that the suits in question could have been better tailored than they were.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I cannot imagine that someone successful and confident who could afford a bespoke suit would ponder how to wear their surgeons cuffs, if they had them. Having said that, "showing off" your working button holes by leaving one undone to me says that you are worried that people won't know it's bespoke (not that it's even a sign of that anymore). Someone truly confident would enjoy little details like that secretly. Just my opinion...


----------



## dr.butcher (May 28, 2014)

Spex said:


> I cannot imagine that someone successful and confident who could afford a bespoke suit would ponder how to wear their surgeons cuffs, if they had them. Having said that, "showing off" your working button holes by leaving one undone to me says that you are worried that people won't know it's bespoke (not that it's even a sign of that anymore). Someone truly confident would enjoy little details like that secretly. Just my opinion...


So much excitement over buttons. It's fascinating the range of strong reactions that opening a button can generate, though the stronger reactions seem to be from those against it. I totally understand how it can be seen as "unbecoming" but I think it's more about appropriateness. I see some people leave the top buckle on their double monks open. It's not a style for me, but in a casual situation it can look okay. With a DJ, for example, I wouldn't open the cuffs because it's breaking the clean lines that the whole jacket tries to create. With a SC it's easier to pull off, particularly with no tie, collar open, etc. I'd be interested to hear from those in the group who find it unacceptable if there's any situation in which they could accept it? I often have in mind the example of Jean Cocteau, who was mentioned a few posts above, and if I have the chance to genuinely open my cuffs and "roll my sleeves up" for a reason, then I'll go ahead and do it (like getting keys out of a fish tank).


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Dhaller said:


> No, he's an MD/PhD _pedantic_ oncologist at Harvard Medical School
> DH


fixed that for ya'... 



Dhaller said:


> True sophistication: paying extra for details you'll be sure never to use.
> 
> I say if you go through the extra tailoring to have working cuffs, use them. Have a bit of fun with them - is that not the whole purpose of bespoke's little extras? I'd at least leave the outermost button undone as an homage to faux-sprezz.
> DH


Amen. And that bit of fun will help you live longer. I think I read that in the Harvard Medical Journal.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Honestly, I don't really care one way or another. However if someone is seriously asking forum members whether they should do it or not, then perhaps they shouldn't. Confidence in how you dress is one important aspect to looking good.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Spex said:


> Honestly, I don't really care one way or another. However if someone is seriously asking forum members whether they should do it or not, then perhaps they shouldn't. Confidence in how you dress is one important aspect to looking good.


And miss another opportunity to call attention to himself?? Perish the thought!


----------



## efdll (Sep 11, 2008)

Anything that makes me look like Brad Pitt is OK with me. Beats working out. I'll pass on AJ though.
Of course there's no point in surgeon's cuffs. Or a 3/2 jacket. Or a proper jacket, for that matter, and most men today agree, alas. It's all a matter of personal choice, this being an easy one because if you change your mind or are influenced by any of the posts here you can button or unbutton as you see fit.
I have a handful of bespoke pieces, delivered to me with the last button undone and that's how I've kept them. The tailor is a man of great taste -- and a friend and a Cocteau admirer -- with whom I sometimes disagree, e.g. he hates the _spalla camicia_ on Neapolitan jackets, I like them. But for the most part I follow his lead. This is one case. Though if I change my mind, it's the easiest fix of all. Button up.
When surgeon cuffs were noticed by enough men the RTW industry went for them. Ditto for shirt placket buttons (don't like them, one reason to love BB OCBDs), double vents, and so on. Still, I agree it's not that prevalent a taste note; a few times I've had other gents do me the favor of reminding me that there was something wrong with my jacket sleeve that needed fixing.
_Town and Country_ once ran a piece on Palm Beach society in which one scion was photographed with a portrait of a grandfather behind him. The man in the painting had his jacket sleeves unbuttoned and casually rolled up. He looked relaxed, confident and terrific. Not so his grandson, to whom, if he's a member of this forum, I apologize for my observation.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I have jackets with working sleeve buttons. When it's hot I roll up the sleeves. I like the casual look. I have not yet had occasion to roll up the sleeves on my dinner jacket. Perhaps I need to get out more often.
Gurdon.


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

cdavant said:


> Do we have any surgeons out there who aren't doing everything through a scope who wouldn't mind wearing a properly sterlized Brioni into the OR and reporting back if functioning buttonholes actually help? I can see a case report in the NEJM now.


No Brioni surgical gowns in the operating rooms at our county hospital, but at our private hospital we wear Canali gowns and scrubs. The functioning buttonholes do help on occasion. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

I would think the best way to wear surgeon cuffs would be on one's wrists. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

It's a free country and you can do as you wish, but to me, it's the equivalent of driving a Ferrari down the street and honking your horns every few hundred feet.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Mute said:


> It's a free country and you can do as you wish, but to me, it's the equivalent of driving a Ferrari down the street and honking your horns every few hundred feet.


+1

Analogy of the month.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Surgeon cuffs can be costly... Wouldn't it be cheaper to just get one of those two sided message boards and a Sharpie?

https://s1326.photobucket.com/user/drlivingston01/media/untitled_zps4a4ce74a.png.html


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Every few years I have to retell this story. 

I'll repeat my FBH story. This was 2010.

First off, from over-seas tailors like Ravi they only add $15, total, to the cost of the jacket--a small investment.

And then you may get lucky. I was sitting next to a captain-of-industry banker type and was reaching for my drink when he noticed my sleeve. "Do those button holes really work?" He asked. I popped a couple to show they did indeed unbutton. "These don't do anything," he displayed what was probably a Brioni with the faux holes." I couldn't resist.

"They probably sold you a second, or maybe it's a knock off." The look on his face was priceless. "


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

aratnam said:


> Do you guys ever roll up or bunch up your sleeves in informal situations?


Why did you revive a seven year old thread just to ask this?


----------



## filbert_turtle (Apr 5, 2014)

omairp said:


> How do you wear your surgeon cuffs? I just got a bespoke suit with surgeon cuffs and kind of like the idea of just the button on the end being undone. It's sort of a very subtle signal that only other sartorialists will notice.


I am 98% sure that this was invented by internet suit companies to incentivize what would otherwise be a pointless detail to unknowledgeable first-time buyers. Doing this saya, "Hey! Indochino told me this sets me apart as satorially savvy and better than you!" Unfortunately, "sartorialists" (whoever they are) will likely be unimpressed by this blatant self-promotion. You want to be fashion forward? Leave them all open or roll the suit sleeves up. Thatll get you into GQ where everyone can see your special cuffs. Otherwise, cuffs are meant to be closed unless being used.

That said, I do exactly this //on my tuxedo// for the very specific reason that they are anug and it it allows my sleeves to move more freely with french cuffs.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

cdavant said:


> Every few years I have to retell this story.
> 
> I'll repeat my FBH story. This was 2010.
> 
> ...


+1

Story of the month.


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

cdavant said:


> Every few years I have to retell this story.
> 
> I'll repeat my FBH story. This was 2010.
> 
> ...


Ok, I admit...this one gave me a few good chuckles.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

filbert_turtle said:


> I am 98% sure that this was invented by internet suit companies to incentivize what would otherwise be a pointless detail to unknowledgeable first-time buyers. Doing this saya, "Hey! Indochino told me this sets me apart as satorially savvy and better than you!" Unfortunately, "sartorialists" (whoever they are) will likely be unimpressed by this blatant self-promotion. You want to be fashion forward? Leave them all open or roll the suit sleeves up. Thatll get you into GQ where everyone can see your special cuffs. Otherwise, cuffs are meant to be closed unless being used.
> 
> That said, I do exactly this //on my tuxedo// for the very specific reason that they are anug and it it allows my sleeves to move more freely with french cuffs.


Maybe you missed my post above yours, but this was asked seven years ago. That guy isn't even active anymore.


----------

